# HYDRA?? Harmfull? how to dispose



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

i have noticed some hydra in my tank and im wondering if it will bother my baby shrimp

also wondering how to get rid of it


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

joe said:


> i have noticed some hydra in my tank and im wondering if it will bother my baby shrimp
> 
> also wondering how to get rid of it


yes they will. if not kill they will still sting them.
there are many methods for hydra, is there a lot of them?
you could use dewormers to eliminate them, you can manually remove them which isnt the best cause any part you leave in the tank will grow into another hydra. you could use gouramis while risky some shrimp, but they should eliminate them for you.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

i have alot of rock which could be a problem, ive been noticing some on the decorations, i think its been kiling some of my babies, a few weeks ago i had way more tiny shrimp on the glass. 

is it only gouramis that will eat it? or any fish

i kinda want tetras would they go for it?


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

default said:


> yes they will. if not kill they will still sting them.
> there are many methods for hydra, is there a lot of them?
> you could use dewormers to eliminate them, you can manually remove them which isnt the best cause any part you leave in the tank will grow into another hydra. you could use gouramis while risky some shrimp, but they should eliminate them for you.


and there is quite a bit, its not overrunning the tank but you can see them all over
including on the rockscape..


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

If you want a chemical route, they this 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28774&highlight=hydra


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

joe said:


> i have alot of rock which could be a problem, ive been noticing some on the decorations, i think its been kiling some of my babies, a few weeks ago i had way more tiny shrimp on the glass.
> 
> is it only gouramis that will eat it? or any fish
> 
> i kinda want tetras would they go for it?


Ive only heard of success with gouramis as thats one of their special traits. tetras usually ignore them, but sometimes hydras dont spread too much, just try to get rid of them asap. get some dwarf gouramis and after their done, you can always relocate or sell them on the forum, so you wouldnt need to worry more about losing shrimplets later on.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Are the shrimp presently in your tank? If not, get a dwarf gourami pair, they are beautiful fish that will clean the hydra up for you. I don't believe in the chemical treatments for them, so I don't recommend it.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I had a bit of an issue months back. Didn't do anything, reduced feeding a bit, but they eventually just went away.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I believe you can control it by removing it when you see it, and remove any rocks and scrub them real good. 

I've also read that bringing the tank temp over 40, for 12 hours and then a big water change is a good way to eliminate, but I've just read that in a fish health book. You would need to remove all the shrimp first if you go that method.

Good luck and let us know how it goes....


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

splixi asolene snails are suppose to eat them as well... Not sure how many you need but with those you can leave your shrimps in your tank. 


Laura


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

laurahmm said:


> splixi asolene snails are suppose to eat them as well... Not sure how many you need but with those you can leave your shrimps in your tank.
> 
> Laura


where can i get some of those?

i already put in 2 gouramis, red ones and i put in 12 cardinal tetras it looks pretty good

I also ordered the meds im doubting ill use it thou


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Anoobias said:


> I had a bit of an issue months back. Didn't do anything, reduced feeding a bit, but they eventually just went away.


+1 to this, I had some break out in both of my african tanks, the first one I just kept the glass clean, and kept up my water changes they never came back. The 2nd they peristed longer, a good clean of the tank (I added a 3d background) and they have not returned.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

i have shrimp in there, and the rocks i wont move because i piled them in a mountain. its in the planted tank photos but i added gouramis and tetras, did a few extra water changes and im keeping the glass scraped. 

Im hoping I wont see any more... its been a while since ive spotted one

the other day i saw a small one so i removed it, there fun to poke lol


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

you can ask members here on the forum if they have any for sale. I doubt you will find any at the local petshops. I dont know if hydra is that easy to eradicate with just less feeding and regular water changes. I barely feed my shrimp but still see one or two occasionally and this has been going on for months. So I can only imagine that there must be more that I cant spot with my eye. I might have to put a gourami in mine as well to totally eradicate them or put in more snails once I get my hands on some


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

laurahmm said:


> you can ask members here on the forum if they have any for sale. I doubt you will find any at the local petshops. I dont know if hydra is that easy to eradicate with just less feeding and regular water changes. I barely feed my shrimp but still see one or two occasionally and this has been going on for months. So I can only imagine that there must be more that I cant spot with my eye. I might have to put a gourami in mine as well to totally eradicate them or put in more snails once I get my hands on some


thats true i guess ill just put up a wanted add, im thinking of kinda changing over to a community tank, just got to think of the right fish

if you want some ill try and get some for you to


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I only have an issue with hydra where I am feeding with live baby brine shrimp. I am going to try for some Pancur next time I visit the states.
Had a Snail will kill hydra in tanks that do not have shrimp or catfish or other species that are sensitive to copper. Swordtails I find will eat hydra.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have heard typical snails will also eat them as well.


----------

